# my face, the mess!... help!



## MakeupByJoyce (Jan 28, 2009)

hi ladies

So up until about 9 months ago I've had beautiful clear skin. I would have my occasional breakout that time of the month but that was the extent of it. I used to get compliments everyday on how beautiful my skin was! I never had to wear any makeup on my face my skin was so perfect. The only foundation i would use was bare minerals, it worked great for awhile but i noticed it started making my skin look oily, so i switched to cream foundations. I started breaking out and in turn having to put foundation on everyday. Now my skin is horrible! I have at least one big red pimple on my face everyday, and after its gone I'm left with a big purple scar (which are now all over my face). almost everyday i break out. Whats worse is I've been getting these small bumps on my face, they show up in patches of about 5-10. they started on my cheeks and now have worked their way down to my chin. i wouldnt call them white heads (i could be wrong but i always thought a white head was a white puss filled pimple) these bumps are the same color as my skin, they seem to be under my skin and show up in patches. I'm at the end of my rope! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've had no major changes in my diet the last year, i drink plenty of water, i take a multi vitamin everyday. I've tried differnet skin care produtcs but nothing seems to be helping. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm tired of caking on foundation. I think the makeup I had been using is the culprit? Is there any foundations that wont irrate or breakout the skin? 
any advice on produtcs I should use to help clear my skin? I've heard great things about the Murad Acne Complex system. I'm thinking of trying it. has it worked for anyone? 
any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 28, 2009)

Wowwww i have the same exact problem!!!! Started on the cheek and moved to my chin. i don't feel comfortable not "covering up" my bumps, whn leaving my house. It's embarassing cuz I have a lot of pride in the way i carry myself. Right now im just using black soap and products from a company call essence de beaute, which is okay i guess. (essencedebeaute.com) 

As for murad that was a waste of my money. It didn't do anything for me! But everyone's skin reacts differently. Besides that i'm in the same boat as you so gals please help!


----------



## MakeupByJoyce (Jan 28, 2009)

i just ordered the murad. i hope it works for me! tahts strange about the bumps i wonder what they are. what kind of foudation do you use and when did you start getting them? i never had them until this passed summer and i think i get them from liquid and cream foundation


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 28, 2009)

Murad was the devil for me!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It made everything even worse. I have always had pretty acne prone/sensitive skin and I tried the Proactiv system and I couldn't use all the products so I only used the repairing lotion (which worked for a while) I've been using the Neutrogena Skin Id thing that you see on tv, and it has worked quite well. I also use the DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizing Dew from Sephora (the ONLY moisturizer that has not broke me out) and it's really helped the smoothness and look of my skin. I have terrible acne scars as well and I've def seen a change since using these products. I really hope you can find something to work for you, I know how horrible acne can make you feel, good luck!


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jan 28, 2009)

I had this problem too!! Everyone's body is different so there will be different causes for everyone.I drank water, ate fruits and vegetables and had clear skin.I had tried Proactiv, Clinique and Murad.I thought the Murad was working but I discovered I was pregnant and that was the reason my skin had cleared,lol.The culprit for  my acne was hormones. I remember when I was in High school on the orthro-tricycen pill may face was clear too.And ever since I had my daughter I don't get pimples anymore but I do have scars from the old ones. I use retin-A to fade  them. Anyways I am just sharing my personal experience with you. I am in no means recommending that you go on the pill or use retin-A.I think you should see a dermotologist though.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MakeupByJoyce* 

 
_i just ordered the murad. i hope it works for me! tahts strange about the bumps i wonder what they are. what kind of foudation do you use and when did you start getting them? i never had them until this passed summer and i think i get them from liquid and cream foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Usaully i wear a foundation stick and top it off with my msf natural. I had a seasonal makeup job late last year and wore studio tech often, which is a cream foundation. O also i did start using monistat chafing gel as a primer around the time i think these bumps started ( i stopped not, that's what i get for being cheap
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Mine started getting worst and mostly on my chin in November .


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I have this exact problem.. my skin was pretty good, until i took a theatre makeup class last semester.  at the end of the semester after using japanese & chinese grease/oil based products, my face was a mess.  most of it has cleared up, EXCEPT my cheeks!  my cheeks are a mess.  i get like 2-4 new pimples there each day.  i have stayed on my regular face routine that cleared up my face in the past but it's not working.  i've decided to stop using foundation to see if it clears up (so far it hasn't). 

i am thinking of trying Clinique Acne Solutions 3-step since I had a lot of success with the regular 3-step.  

i hope others reply to this!  maybe we can get some tips.


----------



## MakeupByJoyce (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for the reply gals I did a little research and those bumps are in fact white heads.

Get Rid of Whiteheads: Treat Skin Conditions With Retin-A

It also said never to squeeze them because unlike squeezing pimples they will leave a permant scar or even crater like scar on the skin!

does anybody know a good method to fade acne scars? mine arent craters they are just dark spots. i know murad has a lightning gel but it runs like $60 i know there may be a cheaper way to go about it

from now on i think i'm going to use the murad acne system at night and a gentle cleanser in the morning. I'm also going to switch back to bare minerals foundation because when i used to use it my skin was beautiful. it does look a little more fake then cream foundation i find, but i rather deal with it then my recent skin problems
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully it will help.

anybody else ever have this problem and can shed some light for us on what they did to help clear it up?


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 29, 2009)

it might not be white heads, it could be milia (sp) which is different... if you can i would go to a dermatologist... i had a similar problem and all i needed to do was exfoliate more to get rid of it.(but i def had milia)...


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_it might not be white heads, it could be milia (sp) which is different... if you can i would go to a dermatologist... i had a similar problem and all i needed to do was exfoliate more to get rid of it.(but i def had milia)..._

 
That's what I was thinking. I hate them, but I've found that regular exfoliation definitely helps.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jan 29, 2009)

I went to my doctor and he switched my birth control (to Yasmin, which is used a lot for acne treatment) and put me on an antibiotic meant for your skin to give it a kick start - within 6 weeks my face cleared up.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 31, 2009)

This all started after switching foundations right? If so, I think the foundation was the culprit. I'd stop using it ASAP. I had the same problem with developing all these clogged pores, more than I usually got naturally whenever I switched to higher end brand foundations. I got so frustrated but came across a makeup blogger's site where she had a post about oil based cleansers. Well it was a miracle! After switching to an oil based cleanser all the excess clogged pores stopped. 

Some really good ones to try are the DHC one, MAC's cleanse off oil, and clinique's take the day off balm. Beware of the ones that do leave any kind of residue behind though as that can cause problems. The ones that I have recommended don't leave any residue and always took my makeup off fine.


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Jan 31, 2009)

Girls girls girls, my best advice is lay off on sugar and drink water.  Cheapest and so effective (at less for me)  For over a year i have been breaking out usually tiny ones but always one big one somewhere on my face everyday.  I tried all kinda product nothing really work.  Up until a month ago i decided to go on a one day detox and right after i cut of sugar and only allowed myself something sweet every other day or so.  I started to drink water and one day i notice my skin just clear up.  My intention wasn't to get rid of break out but to cleanse the toxin in my body that was building up over the holidays.  It have been almost a month and i can't tell you how clear my skin is and really all i do now is wash my face and moisturize that is about it.  Ok I hope this help.


----------



## mochabean (Jan 31, 2009)

I had the same exact thing. I used to have clear beautiful skin. And then I started to break out like crazy. Everyone's skin is different and will react differently to skincare brands. So the best bet is to just try everything and see what your skin/face likes??

Me, personally I have tried everything from drugstore brands like cetaphil, spa-end brands like Kara Vita and another French brand (can't think of the name), to department store brands like clinique, lancome, mac, shiseido, etc. I've tried stuff like Murad and it made my face worse! 

I still am fighting everyday with breakouts. I always break out somewhere on my t-zone. I don't think that will every change. But I no longer get the big cystic acne. And when I do break out and get small zits, they go away in 2 days tops.

Speaking for me personally, I have oily combination skin that is sensitive. I scar easily too. So I have had to deal with residual purple/red spots that used to be zits and acne. I never leave home without concealer over those areas. I'm so self conscious of that. Even just rubbing one side of my face, I will break out the next day. So I have to be careful with what touches my face. 

I've become anal about changing my pillowcases every night. I'm a stomach sleeper so this is a must for me. And as far as skincare, I've learned that my skin likes LESS. So the mantra "less is more" applies to me. If I try to put all this creams and stuff on my face, my face will react and breakout. So I try to keep my skincare simple. Right now for the past 3 weeks, I've been using Aveda botanical kinetics face cleanser, toner, and hydrating cream. And in the day time I use a really good sunscreen moisturizer in SPF 50+ called La Roche Posay Anthelios. I think getting a good sunscreen is really one of the most important things. I spot treat my breakouts with 100% tree tea oil (Thanks to several Specktra members for recommending this as it has really changed my face). I exfoliate once a week with a mild Aveda scrub. And this routine seems to have helped clear my face. 

It's tough dealing with breakouts. Good luck in finding what works for you! It's all about trial and error. Also check on makeupalley.com for reviews of skincare products. That might be helpful too.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Jan 31, 2009)

As you age you can develope adult acne.

If you have moved the change can wreck your skin.

Changing back and forth abrupthly from foundation or skin routine to get a quick fix will put your skin into freak out mode. The best thing you can do for your sanity is to seek a good skin doctor, I would say dermatologist but I have been corrected to say an esthetician.

Brevoxyl is what I use to lighten my scaring, that with Retin A to smoothe the skin. It is like I never had the skin issues in my 20's.


----------

